# Found a glitch



## due (Dec 27, 2020)

This one is great if you need to do something else but you don’t want the villagers that are currently out to change. If you turn the game off while ordering something (must be on the phone), time will not progress, except for building times. Lemme know if this works/doesn’t work for you!


----------



## a_b (Dec 27, 2020)

I didn't know this!
thank you big brain


----------

